# Is this Rabbit fat



## P.O. in MO (Mar 7, 2014)

In another thread I have posted about my rabbits being overweight and affecting litter size.  Here are some pictures of one of my does who had a 4 litter last time with only 3 surviving.  I weighed her and she went 11 pounds 6 oz. and will be 2 years old in may.  Her first litter was 7, second was 10 and third was 9.  Now this litter.  I should also add that this was the first litter that was in the dead of winter but I do have a well insulated shed that I use a little heat in and have only had the water bowls freeze a couple of times this year.  If this rabbit is determined to be overweight what would be a good way to put her on a diet.  I have been feeding her just a slightly rounded 1 cup measure of 16 % Purina complete feed when she is not with a litter.  She gets free choice brome hay and I give a shy teaspoon of racehorse oats in the morning and evening for a treat.  I just weaned her last litter about a week ago and have cut her feed down to less than 1 cup but still the hay and oats.  Someone had posted that when they want their rabbits to lose weight they put them on a hay only diet.  Is this safe and healthy?  Look at the pics and tell me what you think.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 7, 2014)

Hard to say without feeling her, but she *looks* a little heavy. Nothing serious as far as I can tell. I would nix the oats and cut her back to 1/2 a cup with free fed hay and see how she does. I would give her treats of carrots and leafy greens instead of the oats for now too. I wouldn't want to go from what she has now straight to hay...If she was seriously obese, maybe, but I don't think she is.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the opinion SA Farm.   I already fed tonight at 4 oz. and was thinking of cutting her back a little more.  I will probably have to put some loose hay in her cage because she has already been cleaning up what I can cram in her hay rack overnight.  If you could feel her what would you be feeling for to determine if she is overweight?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 7, 2014)

I would be feeling to see how much padding she has over her bones, particularly ribs. If I can feel ribs with the right amount of padding without being too thin, I'm usually content. Then I feel the belly to see how much extra skin/fat is there. It's hard to describe


----------



## Citylife (Mar 19, 2014)

IMO she is over weight.  I circled they area's that you should be able to feel the spots of fat that have built up on her. In my experience those spots may not look like much but on a 10 lb. rabbit, every bit of fat counts.  Hope this helps.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Citylife.  I will give those spots a good feel later on when I go out to top off waters. I have cut her back to about 4 oz. a day on 16 % feed.  Still gets free choice hay and I think she is looking better.  I would like to get her bred again before long.  Will get her back on the scale again and see if it's just my imagination or if she has lost some weight.


----------

